# tanning options



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Ok dream tan is banned with the bnbf

used jan tana competition mouse on sunday but was just not dark enough after six coats

I am reviewing how I did the coats and might try things differently but what other options are there out there?

used protan in the past but this I didnt like either


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

i used the ultra 1 by jantana glen i thought it came out quite well to be fair it took more than one coat though


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

there was a girl at our show wearing jan tana ultra 1 and she was by far the darkest on stage - looked wicked and very even too - she swore she only wore one coat of it so I will deffo be using that one next time !

Only bad thing I heard about it was that you may need to re apply for the evening show as wears off a bit


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

yes as i could not get much of a reveiw about it we applied a coat the night before to see how it would settle then a coat in the morning and a final coat before evening show,i was definately dark enough and liked the colour.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

I considered this - but consideirng I didnt get on with the jan tana mouse i was more looking for a different company

I think i may just modify how I apply the tan and do several coats on friday - shower off to leave a base tan then apply three coats on saturday and two on the sunday morning


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

glen danbury said:


> I considered this - but consideirng I didnt get on with the jan tana mouse i was more looking for a different company
> 
> I think i may just modify how I apply the tan and do several coats on friday - shower off to leave a base tan then apply three coats on saturday and two on the sunday morning


How did you do it last weekend? 6 on the sunday or some on sat as well?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

four coats on saturday then one on the sunday morning - rocked up to the show and looked like a ghost on stage - applied another coat before the evevning and looked better but still not what i want

looking at the left over tan I have now I am thinking if I am like this before applying coats on saturday and sunday it may make me have that nice deep darkness


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> Ok dream tan is banned with the bnbf
> 
> used jan tana competition mouse on sunday but was just not dark enough after six coats
> 
> ...


The thing is you need to let it develop......you can't just expect to put it on a couple of hours before the show and expect to be looking the dogs, it takes 6 hours + to develop because of the DHA. Its not like Dream Tan which is an 'instant' tan......and you defo do not need 6 coats of when its done properly. i.e exfoliating and moisturising at least up to 24 hours prior to tanning.

Next time try the Ultra 1 though personally I would now only use the new Show Off tan from 247 bodybuilding...they have a similar product to the Ultra 1 only better quality and a better price. :thumb: :thumb :

OR better still try getting a spraytan..... :bounce:


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

this i think is an issue for alot of people, dream tan is banned - yet many people (me included) only really have experience of using this. So are kind of stuck as to how to approach their tanning.

Id love to see someone (Maybe you glen? maybe bnbf/ukbff?) produce a short video clip demonstrating the product options available and how to best use them to get the different colours/looks you might be looking for. (and showing the end result on stage)

Im sure if there was a web link at the end of the video to somewhere to buy teh products at a decent price then many people would use it and make someone some money.

hope someone from ukbff/bnbf gets something like this on their website as its THEIR competitors that need this info!


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Here is a video demonstration on how to apply yourself or with a little help from your mates

http://www.jantana.eu/lg-en/info/how-to-use-it-video

OR here is demontration of a spray tan

http://www.tan-tec.co.uk/Specialist-Tanning-Services.html

video starts automatically


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Lou said:


> The thing is you need to let it develop......you can't just expect to put it on a couple of hours before the show and expect to be looking the dogs, it takes 6 hours + to develop because of the DHA. Its not like Dream Tan which is an 'instant' tan......and you defo do not need 6 coats of when its done properly. i.e exfoliating and moisturising at least up to 24 hours prior to tanning.
> 
> Next time try the Ultra 1 though personally I would now only use the new Show Off tan from 247 bodybuilding...they have a similar product to the Ultra 1 only better quality and a better price. :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> OR better still try getting a spraytan..... :bounce:


I folowed the instructions - used the exfoliating product for three or so days before starting the tan up - applied four coats the day before with plenty of time between each coat to allow to dry

applied another coat at 6am on sunday morning and stood whilst it dried for an hour before getting dress and heading off to wales

so I had five coats applied as per recommendations (last coat was 7 hours before stepping on stage) and still felt like casper


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Glen I was worried out the Jan Tana as i'm a pale chap like yourself. I pretty much did as you did 4 coats Saturday and 1 coat early Sunday then touch ups as and when. I liked the colour but it seem to be different for different people.

Is the "show off" tan ok to use in the BNBF?


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> I folowed the instructions - used the exfoliating product for three or so days before starting the tan up - applied four coats the day before with plenty of time between each coat to allow to dry
> 
> applied another coat at 6am on sunday morning and stood whilst it dried for an hour before getting dress and heading off to wales
> 
> so I had five coats applied as per recommendations (last coat was 7 hours before stepping on stage) and still felt like casper


Mistake number 1 do not try to apply 4 coats in one day.....all you will do is slow the developing process and move the tan around, more tan does not mean darker results in one day.....1 good coat only on the friday let it develop for 12 hours lightly rinse the bronzer off the following day....then apply another coat a.m. one coat pm about 6-8 hours apart.....let it develop you should only need a touch up on the pressure spots where it has come off in your sleep. This has come from experience...

The Ultra 1 is does not require developing it is in essence an instant tan without the mess of Dream Tan.....apply the day of the show and wash off when you have finished.

Spray tanning is a little different.....


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Lou said:


> Mistake number 1 do not try to apply 4 coats in one day.....all you will do is slow the developing process and move the tan around, more tan does not mean darker results in one day.....1 good coat only on the friday let it develop for 12 hours lightly rinse the bronzer off the following day....then apply another coat a.m. one coat pm about 6-8 hours apart.....let it develop you should only need a touch up on the pressure spots where it has come off in your sleep. This has come from experience...
> 
> The Ultra 1 is does not require developing it is in essence an instant tan without the mess of Dream Tan.....apply the day of the show and wash off when you have finished.
> 
> Spray tanning is a little different.....


Ok makes sense - I was just follwing the text on the back which states leave one hour between applications

will stick with it (I have another full bottle i bought as a spare anyway) and try as you say

thanks


----------



## rosannaharte (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey,

yes try the showofftan with 247Bodybuilding!

I've used Jantana, Dream tan, and the Showofftan is the best hun.

I like the darkness of the Dream tan but it seems to be getting banned everywhere, and it does ruin your clothes, and also because my routines are quite lively I always smear the tan.

I tried the Jantana and started applying coats on the Wednesday, I did 6coats in total from the Wed to the Saturday, the day of the show. I am already quite tanned anyway and still I wasn't dark enough backstage, I had to quickly borrow someones dream tan and wack that over the top.

The showoff tan is definately dark enough and you get a tan enhancer with it as well, which you apply before you go on stage. It contains Gold mica which picks up the light as well and makes you stand out.

Good luck x


----------



## rosannaharte (Jul 5, 2010)

The Showoff tan does not rub off on your clothes or anything else, so should be OK to use in any federation x


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

glen danbury said:


> I folowed the instructions - used the exfoliating product for three or so days before starting the tan up - applied four coats the day before with plenty of time between each coat to allow to dry
> 
> applied another coat at 6am on sunday morning and stood whilst it dried for an hour before getting dress and heading off to wales
> 
> so I had five coats applied as per recommendations (last coat was 7 hours before stepping on stage) and still felt like casper


this stuff must work differently for people.i did exactly the same as you glen,4 coats the night before the show.in fact i was late back from work so only had time to leave 45 mins between coats,and then 1 coat on the morning of the show.it came up a treat for me.used the mouse with a sponge.i bought two bottles of the stuff which was a good job as the missus found that as you get to the bottom of the bottle it starts to streak.i didnt even re-apply for the evening show,just re oiled up and that was that.as you can see from the avvy my colour was quiet dark.

cheers john.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

johnyboy said:


> this stuff must work differently for people.i did exactly the same as you glen,4 coats the night before the show.in fact i was late back from work so only had time to leave 45 mins between coats,and then 1 coat on the morning of the show.it came up a treat for me.used the mouse with a sponge.i bought two bottles of the stuff which was a good job as the missus found that as you get to the bottom of the bottle it starts to streak.i didnt even re-apply for the evening show,just re oiled up and that was that.as you can see from the avvy my colour was quiet dark.
> 
> cheers john.


your just rubbing it in now :lol:


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

I did the same as both you guys, following the instructions/skin prep/etc; it was ok off-stage but as soon as I got under the stage lights I looked like a frightened ghost with anemia.

Post-show the first comment from people was always "your tan looked shocking."


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

simonj said:


> I did the same as both you guys, following the instructions/skin prep/etc; it was ok off-stage but as soon as I got under the stage lights I looked like a frightened ghost with anemia.
> 
> Post-show the first comment from people was always "your tan looked shocking."


snap - looked dark enough backstage stepped under the lights and got washed out


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

johnyboy, did you shake the bottle each time you applied a layer?

I find using the sunbed a few weeks out helps but I understand not everyone wants to do this. I also stop all forms of moisturising and have a shower gel that contains no oils which I use for 3 weeks before the show. A week out I swtich to the gel that comes with the JT. I start on Friday night, and put 4 more on Saturday and one more on the morning of the show. I'm a huge DT fan and never thought anything else would cut it for me but I now love JT!!


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Dawn said:


> johnyboy, did you shake the bottle each time you applied a layer?
> 
> yes dawn shook the bottle each time.the mouse just seemed to get thinner towards the bottom of the bottle.insted of comming out as a nice thick mouse on the sponge it was more like thin gravy lol!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

PMSL, johnyboy, I'm under 5' tall and compete under 7st so one bottle does me two shows  I find that dabbing it on rather than rubbing means you can get more on after a couple of layers.


----------



## klx_boy (Jun 8, 2009)

I used 4 coats of the Jan Tana for my comp and was really really dark! Check my avi.


----------



## Spraytangirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Hiya im offering a spray tan service for the competitors who are competiting at the BNBF I use something called Liquid Sun Rayz its darker then Jan Tana and it only body builders only need 2 coats , your can either have a spray tan the day before the comp and leave it to develop and have another coat the morning of the show . I did a spray tan on the guest poser at the Muscletalk show on the morning of the show and he had 3 coats and look amazing if anyone is interested


----------



## Spraytangirl (Oct 7, 2009)

I also spray tanned Micky Mckay who won his class and took the overall Mr Muscletalk so its a great product and an alternative, I actully thought that Jan Tana ultra was an instant tan , is that not banned ??


----------



## Spraytangirl (Oct 7, 2009)

have a look at my competition tanning page


----------



## Spraytangirl (Oct 7, 2009)

simonj said:


> I did the same as both you guys, following the instructions/skin prep/etc; it was ok off-stage but as soon as I got under the stage lights I looked like a frightened ghost with anemia.
> 
> Post-show the first comment from people was always "your tan looked shocking."


It does need alot of coats I competed a few years ago and had 7 coats of the stuff on, liquid sun rayz has purple undertones so it provides a bronzed colourn when developed as well so you are darker, jan tana has orange undertones. its was raved about at the arnolds as well i been using it for a year and its gradually filtering through


----------



## Spraytangirl (Oct 7, 2009)

spray tanning is the way to go its easy and less stress


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Spraytangirl said:


> I also spray tanned Micky Mckay who won his class and took the overall Mr Muscletalk so its a great product and an alternative, I actully thought that Jan Tana ultra was an instant tan , is that not banned ??


The JT Ultra is an instant tan but it does not rub off like Dream Tan. Ultra 'stains' the skin which allows you to wash it off too.

No, Ultra 1 is not banned.....and its not likely to be either as Bill and Wanda Tierney are now the 'official' distributors of the Jan Tana products for Europe. Jan Tana is of course heavily endorsed by the IFBB and in turn the satelite arms such as the UKBFF and NBBF etc, etc.

Whilst of course there is still a freedom of choice as to which products you can use (with exception to the instant cream tans) don't be surprised if there is a move to restrict competitors to use only the JT products for the UKBFF shows.

L X


----------



## Spraytangirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Liquid sun rayz thats an option


----------



## Spraytangirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Lets hope not, Louise lol its great to have a choice x


----------



## Spraytangirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Great service so easy !


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lou said:


> The JT Ultra is an instant tan but it does not rub off like Dream Tan. Ultra 'stains' the skin which allows you to wash it off too.
> 
> No, Ultra 1 is not banned.....and its not likely to be either as Bill and Wanda Tierney are now the 'official' distributors of the Jan Tana products for Europe. Jan Tana is of course heavily endorsed by the IFBB and in turn the satelite arms such as the UKBFF and NBBF etc, etc.
> 
> ...


would this be illegal to ban all tans apart from JT??


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> would this be illegal to ban all tans apart from JT??


Paul who knows but it could easily be written into the Federation rules......I was struck by a comment Juliette Bergmann made to me in writing after I asked about Ultra 1 being used in spraytan form at shows in Europe and wasn't available in the UK, she said she would contact the European distributor....'as only people affilliated to and working for the IFBB and arms thereof can sell the Jan Tana products and as I am an IFBB affiliate I can do that for you', I was a little puzzled about what she was saying...but when I heard from 247bodybuilding about them having to relinquish their distributorship to Bill and Wanda....it all fell into place.

BUT here is the interesting bit I never got my answer about the Ultra 1 spraytan formula.....because Bill and Wanda didn't like the service Karen Marillier and I were offering.

This is my prediction.....there will come a time in the near future that Bill and Wanda will not only have the distributorship running but also have a setup similar to Jan Tana in the US where there will be spray tanning available through them for both regional and national shows.....with a strong move to only allow competitors the use of JT products.

The great news is this 247bodybuilding have produced their own product 'Show Off' tan, (made by the same manufacturers as Jan Tana) which is darker than the Jan Tana and has additional elements to give greater enhancement to your physique. It is my undertsanding they have now alligned themselves with NABBA.....I hear on the grapevine there is a push to ban Dream Tan and other instant cream tans from NABBA shows too....as NABBA are getting fed up with the massive cleanup and cleaning bills after shows even with all the prcautions they take.

Spray tanning with an 'instant' tan is here there will be no more waiting for tan to develop. It does not rub off and you will be good to go in a very short time indeed...'Spray on, wash off'

L X


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

someone mentioned liquid sun rayz - where can you purchase that from int he Uk or is it only available via your spray tanning (to be honest i dont like the idea of spray tanning on show day as most times I have seen it run under the heat and sweat)


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> someone mentioned liquid sun rayz - where can you purchase that from int he Uk or is it only available via your spray tanning (to be honest i dont like the idea of spray tanning on show day as most times I have seen it run under the heat and sweat)


The 'instant' spray on tan dries and sets VERY quickly it is not the same as having to wait for a tan to develop......without getting too technical its the bronzer in the tan that runs off when there is excessive sweating. The glaze will help preserve a tan even when there is a little sweat.

Liquid Sun Rayz is available through James Collier of Muscletalk.co.uk


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Lou said:


> The 'instant' spray on tan dries and sets VERY quickly it is not the same as having to wait for a tan to develop......without getting too technical its the bronzer in the tan that runs off when there is excessive sweating. The glaze will help preserve a tan even when there is a little sweat.
> 
> Liquid Sun Rayz is available through James Collier of Muscletalk.co.uk


cheers for that - I am only going on what I saw at a show before with those tanning that morning via spray tan


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lou said:


> Paul who knows but it could easily be written into the Federation rules......I was struck by a comment Juliette Bergmann made to me in writing after I asked about Ultra 1 being used in spraytan form at shows in Europe and wasn't available in the UK, she said she would contact the European distributor....'as only people affilliated to and working for the IFBB and arms thereof can sell the Jan Tana products and as I am an IFBB affiliate I can do that for you', I was a little puzzled about what she was saying...but when I heard from 247bodybuilding about them having to relinquish their distributorship to Bill and Wanda....it all fell into place.
> 
> BUT here is the interesting bit I never got my answer about the Ultra 1 spraytan formula.....because Bill and Wanda didn't like the service Karen Marillier and I were offering.
> 
> ...


i may give this a go for the Universe this year....


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

You know where to find Karen and myself Paul.....we should once again be backstage giving the athletes our undivided attention... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

On a slight side note. With Jan Tana they advise you to use their scrub and moisturiser. Now I have hear that people use a scrub glove to save on the scrub. Does anyone have a moisturiser that they have used that can save buying the jan tana moisturiser?

That show off tan sounds good


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Galtonator said:


> On a slight side note. With Jan Tana they advise you to use their scrub and moisturiser. Now I have hear that people use a scrub glove to save on the scrub. Does anyone have a moisturiser that they have used that can save buying the jan tana moisturiser?
> 
> That show off tan sounds good


You should still use a scrub product with the scrub glove mate

Personally I'd use the Jan Tana one, ok it does cost, but why diet for 12+ weeks just to fcuk up your tan for a few quid


----------



## roguedude (Sep 8, 2010)

ISIS 'RA' is marketing with body builders in mind. Not one of the 'orangey' ones but very realistic tan and 16%DHA so it's at the limits of ultra dark possibilities. Any stronger wont be more effective although re-applying might push it that bit more. Made in the UK by www.isistanning.co.uk


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

asc123 said:


> is it possible to use dream tan still a day before and showering the excess off before applying the jt1 tan on the day? my experience of dream tan after a shower was that it still left a colour without leaving a mess and the top colour of jt1 tan would mask the dream tan but still under lights provide a deeper colour. my experience of jt competition colour was a nightmere and i ended up putting dream tan over the top when it was still used backstage (everyone used it i was the only one in jt and it was a mess and way to lite!!! dream tan sorted it in 5mins i have alot of faith in it!!!). plus how strongly inforced is it with dream tan if anyome knows?


loads of people still use it , and some shows say no instant tan to be applied on day of show implying you can put it on before you go. I think they will enforce this rule more though next year .


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

show off tan was really nice, good colour, easy to apply and no streaks, the gold finish over the top really sets it out next time though im going to do 5 coats instead of 3 and also put a little oil over the gold finish


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

asc123 said:


> Sully, did you find the showtan to be dark in relation to dream tan? thanks jay for response, i think it may be worth keeping a close watch on how things develop with dreamtan at comps, is it all about money in the pocket for ukbff selling tan1 or the mess backstage? mind you if you have seen teenage bodybuilding where the lad comes off stage and lies on the carpet getting tan everywhere then thats the sort of thing that gets it banned


I know at leeds there were to big hand prints up a wall smeared all the way down , and it was a really nice venue.

I used LA disco tan its really dark only did two coats have a look at my pics in album entitled leeds show


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

iv only done one show, bnbf central teen class this year, and had the darkest tan onstage, in terms of dream tan, you could get that dark with another coat or two, i originally put jan tana on but washed it right off as it streaked BAD. i got sent the 24/7 stuff by accident but glad about it now. no ph issues that other guys were having with jt at the show either


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

can anyone provide contact info on where to get liquid sun rayz tan,i have pm'd james collier but dont know how often he is on here,i have forgoten my log in for muscletalk and am not able to contact the girl who sells it on there,any help would be great thanks


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

weeman said:


> can anyone provide contact info on where to get liquid sun rayz tan,i have pm'd james collier but dont know how often he is on here,i have forgoten my log in for muscletalk and am not able to contact the girl who sells it on there,any help would be great thanks


Spraytan girl on page 3 of this thread mate.

If you check her profile she has a link to her website and should be able to help you out.

In fact here you go.

http://www.spraytansforyou.co.uk

She uses liquid sun rayz so should be able to help you get some.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

tried a different approach as recommended on here with my second bottle of jan tana - better but was still to light.

IMO none of the se products live up to dreamtan which is the mutts nuts.

going to try out others when I next compete as IMO jan tan is crap - venue was clean though:lol:


----------

